# Truth in 24 out on DVD



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm surpised that no one's noticed this yet, but you can buy Truth in 24 on DVD from the Audi Collection at audiusa.com-probably will tick off the people who downloaded Ti24 when it came out on iTunes or recorded it on DVD, etc. But one of the big questions was when/if it would come out on DVD for the mainstream market.
Well, that question has been answered, and the answer is yes: 
http://www.audi-collection.com...t=All Audi Sport


----------

